# D.I.Y. Kits



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

HOw's your experience been with them?

About to take the plunge and was curious about them.


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

That depends on your level of skill, and the quality of the kit you get. If you aren't too experienced in building, try looking around for guitar building courses in your area. You should be able to find a Strat or Tele build course that's relatively cheap at a local community college. Sometimes Lee Valley Tools offer such courses as well.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

One of the wisest men on the Telecaster forum advises against kits. He recommends buying a Strat or a Tele, totally disassembling it, changing out or upgrading parts to taste, then carefully reassemble, and set up. You will learn a lot more, have higher quality parts that you know will fit together. Sounds good to me. I bought a new Affinity Butterscotch Blonde Telecaster for $180. After playing it for a few months, I am going to totally take it apart. I am going to change the electronics, pickups, and tuners. I hope to learn a lot.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I built a strat and tele and am no expert for sure. But I started with a high quality body and neck and went from there. All high quality parts and guts. Everything fir perfectly the way its supposed to.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?52064-Strat-Build-Project&highlight=strat+build


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

rhh7 said:


> One of the wisest men on the Telecaster forum advises against kits. He recommends buying a Strat or a Tele, totally disassembling it, changing out or upgrading parts to taste, then carefully reassemble, and set up. You will learn a lot more, have higher quality parts that you know will fit together. Sounds good to me. I bought a new Affinity Butterscotch Blonde Telecaster for $180. After playing it for a few months, I am going to totally take it apart. I am going to change the electronics, pickups, and tuners. I hope to learn a lot.


That's pretty funny!!, if the op is into doing a kit I'm sure he's going to be ok.


----------



## notjoeaverage (Oct 6, 2008)

This guy reviews the many kits he's built, most are absolute pieces of garbage that need somebody with better than average woodworking skills in order to get a playable instrument.

http://notrightinthehead.net/category/guitars/

I built a Strat through the course at Conestoga College.


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

I have heard good things about those strat build courses at conestoga.. Haven't had the chance (or cash) to take one myself yet... but i've seen a few of the results and they look nice!


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Mike Mcconville who runs the Conestoga course is very knowledgeable and a great guy to boot, I took the guitar repair and design class and it was worth every penny.


----------



## furgus (Mar 23, 2014)

I built a tele kit back in 2011 and been building my own since. I got the firt one from 3g music and sound. Also done one from guitarfetish. both were decent quailty. It helps that I been playing and setting up guitars for over 35yrs plus I am a cabinet maker by trade. It is a great deal of fun to build and play your own creation. Enjoy......


----------

